# What is Raw Bees Wax worth



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a black powder cartridge rifle shooter, and the shooters that make their own bullet lube pay from $4.50 to $5.00 per pound for bees wax cake. I think is very pure and well strained, but that is a starting point.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Yea.. I know the going rate for pure processed bees wax. But this stuff is the cappings... you know... honey ... bee parts.. all mixed in. It is a heck of a job making those bees wax bars and they deserve what they can get.


----------



## 10hive (Aug 28, 2008)

hpm08161947 said:


> Yea.. I know the going rate for pure processed bees wax. But this stuff is the cappings... you know... honey ... bee parts.. all mixed in. It is a heck of a job making those bees wax bars and they deserve what they can get.


I'd still ask 5 bucks a pound plus shipping, ,it won't go bad and there always be a use for it,candles ect. there may even be a shortage of it in a few yrs so if you don't need the money, save it.


----------



## TNBeek (May 21, 2011)

I just bought 10 lbs cleaned processed beeswax for $6.00 lb including shipping on EBAY. Calculate what the boiling/processing is worth. I'm guessing an unprocessed price of $4.00-4.50 would be reasonable.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I hived three hives of package bees from Rweaver this past April 8. That was my first time to ever handle bees, so I don't "come here from sic'em" about bees or bees wax. I was just commenting on one market's price.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I paid $5 a pound for melted bars from a beekeeper last year. It was a 25# minimum, & shipping was included.
5$ is a good starting point, unless you're selling to one of the big wax resellers.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Fresh uncleaned cappings sell for $3.00 a lb. in our area, that's also legs, pieces & parts !

PCM


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

PCM said:


> Fresh uncleaned cappings sell for $3.00 a lb. in our area, that's also legs, pieces & parts !
> 
> PCM


Now that is what I was looking for. Hard to believe they are worth that much.


----------



## Hevyduty (Feb 8, 2010)

I have washed the honey out of cappings and used the resulting honey water to make mead.
you recover almost all of the honey and are left with all the wax.


----------



## Buzzy Bee (Apr 18, 2011)

I find this sort of fascinating 

I have some bees wax.

It was bee comb before there was any brood or such in it.

It is perfectly clean no legs no bee parts there might be a hint of honey in it though 

What would perfectly clean wax go for a pound?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Don't give it away, you could melt it down and sell it for at least $5.00 per lb. You should drain all the honey out before you melt the cappings. Always melt wax cappings outside and melt it with water or in a double boiler setup.


----------



## 10hive (Aug 28, 2008)

I put all the wax out on the back of my PU on old cookie trays for a couple days and the bees clean it up good, then i melt it in a solar melter and it gets strained thru a few layers of cheese cloth, ready to make candles or use in the black powder grease.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Hevyduty said:


> I have washed the honey out of cappings and used the resulting honey water to make mead.
> you recover almost all of the honey and are left with all the wax.


I soak/wash cappings using minimal water, then take high concentrated syrup and add that to make feed for bees.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

$5 seems about right, check out local retainers. A couple of bucks less raw. I use a solar melter, but any other method to melt works. Sometimes I let the bees glean what they can. I fit my solor melter with 3 screen, each with a smallar mesh. when all melted into a pan. you will get honey on the bottom, some junk and then a cap of wax. When cool I take off the wax and let the bees clean off the honey, scrape off the junk and remelt. The second melt setup: small mesh screen, drip into a stainless pet bowl with several 1/8" drilled holes that sits over my catch mold. I use an old meat loaf pan. (spray with a release) The trick for very clen wax is line the bowl with a "Bounty" towel. The wax is very clean and the sun does some bleaching.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

$5 seems about right, check out local retainers. A couple of bucks less raw. I use a solar melter, but any other method to melt works. Sometimes I let the bees glean what they can. I fit my solar melter with 3 screen, each with a smallar mesh. when all melted into a pan. you will get honey on the bottom, some junk and then a cap of wax. When cool I take off the wax and let the bees clean off the honey, scrape off the junk and remelt. The second melt setup: small mesh screen, drip into a stainless pet bowl with several 1/8" drilled holes that sits over my catch mold. I use an old meat loaf pan. (spray with a release) The trick for very clen wax is line the bowl with a "Bounty" towel. The wax is very clean and the sun does some bleaching.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

This is a sweet thread. Glad I found it.


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Always melt wax cappings outside and melt it with water or in a double boiler setup.


Why outside?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

If you spill it inside the house your spouse could kill you... If it catches fire inside your house the fire could kill you. 

Personally I put it in my garage in a 16 gallon Maxant honey warmer set on 160 degrees. Put a sock over the ball valve and turn the spigot on into a 3 gallon bucket. Give it a day or two to cool and you've got a huge brick of clean wax to sell/trade.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

kevindsingleton said:


> Why outside?


Beeswax is flammable, you can burn your house down.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

its worth a henway


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

D Coates said:


> If you spill it inside the house your spouse could kill you... If it catches fire inside your house the fire could kill you.
> 
> Personally I put it in my garage in a 16 gallon Maxant honey warmer set on 160 degrees. Put a sock over the ball valve and turn the spigot on into a 3 gallon bucket. Give it a day or two to cool and you've got a huge brick of clean wax to sell/trade.


Oh, ok. I was concerned that there might be hazardous fumes released, or something. I'm not too worried about a little fire in the kitchen. It's one of my favorite places for it, really.


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

michkel said:


> Beeswax is flammable, you can burn your house down.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

1 lb block of beeswax at Hobby lobby is $15.00. If you pour your wax up in a ice cube tray each cube weighs right at 1 oz. easier to use in that size blocks.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Honey is $8.00 per pound to $12.00 per pound.

It takes about 8 to 9 lbs of honey (maybe more) to make one pound of wax. 

So WHY THE HELLO are we selling it for $5.00 per pound?

Hello?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

because people can't eat it.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Bees wax is worth way more to the bees than you'll ever get for selling it. Save your own wax, melt it down, process it, then use it to paint onto your new foundations. You can literally see where the bees will pull combs with the wax that you gave them to work with. 

You mean...you can sell bees wax? Why?
I'd have to be starving before I'd sell a pound of bees wax for $5.

Another reason to use your own wax: The stuff you can buy "might" be contaminated with pesticides. 
I only used the word might because someone here on this site probably sells bees wax.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

kilocharlie said:


> Honey is $8.00 per pound to $12.00 per pound.
> 
> It takes about 8 to 9 lbs of honey (maybe more) to make one pound of wax.
> 
> ...



because most wax is cappings wax and at that point it's considered a by-product ?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Who has wax melter plans?

.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

PatBeek said:


> .Who has wax melter plans?.



http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/solar-wax-melter/


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Minding your own beeswax is best. 

Seriously, taking a raw product and turning it into Bee balms, lotions and soaps is extremely popular with the family around the holidays. Also they can be sold with your honey for a tidy profit turning that 6-8 dollars a pound into 18-20 dollars a pound. Not at all hard to do.

We also use our beeswax for our plastic sheets of foundation. The bees draw it out faster than wax foundation if you coat it yourself.


----------

